# Baby Female Convict Behaviours



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey just got some baby banded convicts, Theres is one female which is behaving like a male betta. The female ups its colour, opens all her fins and is flaring out the gills like a betta. Should I be concerned for my other female and male baby banded convicts.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Convicts are pretty aggressive and territorial fish. How big are these babies?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

kove32 said:


> Convicts are pretty aggressive and territorial fish. How big are these babies?


The female is 1 inch all the other ones are the same size but they are all passive it just that one female. My bro said its just being a bitch lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I wouldnt worry so much. Convicts pact a hell of a punch for their size. The aggression you're seeing is natural with some company. You wont have to fear much of anything unless she mates, at which time she will feircly corner off the rest of the fish away from her eggs. At the time being you are most likely seeing a natural game of "whose the boss".

Simply monitor it. If none of the other fish are getting wounds or being bullied there should be little to worry about. Adding something she can focus on like a clay pot will give her a place to relax in. An open tank with aggressive fish tends to be a bad idea usually.

Keep in mind also, that although tiny still, convicts can breed at a very early size. 2-3 inches.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I completely agree with Central and will add that she will most likely be the first to breed with a male


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

A few years back before I even knew what a convict cichlid was, I cross bred a convict with a south African cichlid. I wasnt sure what the other species was at the time but it was one of those yellow cichlids with black stirpes. Do you guys know of any other cichlids that can crosss breed with the convict? So far I know the these following cichlids can cross breed with cons: Flower horns, Midas, Green terror, Red terror( one of my personal faves), Yellow labs, fire mouths, jack dempseys and red parrots.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Off the top of my head I do not. I have personal experience with firemouth and convicts.

Is that your goal, to make a unique fish? That would be very interesting to see


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Central said:


> Off the top of my head I do not. I have personal experience with firemouth and convicts.
> 
> Is that your goal, to make a unique fish? That would be very interesting to see


If I ever get out of the piranha hobby it likely that I will try convict cross experiments purely for a scientific purpose. or I can start these experiments now while Iam caring for the piranhas I already have. The only problem I have with starting these experiments is the number of breeding tanks I am going to need for the possible fry. The other cons of doing these types of experiments are the fact that most of the hybrid fry are weak upon hatching and will most likely die. Some people I actually talk to tell me say it could end up being a contriversal issue whether its right to be actually cross breeding. As far as I know there are people who actually cross breed purely by accident, they over stock large aquariums with consvicts and SA cichlids or the LM cihlids and they are surprised after a month or so when their tanks are over filled will mystery fry. Thats where I heard of the green terror convict cross and the jack dempsey convict cross. If I do cross breed I'll be sure to post some pics up to keep everyone here updated._

_


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I think most people have a bad taste in their mouths about breeding experiments. There really insnt anything wrong if two fish naturally mate in a healthy atmosphere. But most people would see a hybrid fish as something man made, and usually man made doesnt always get a great crowd.

Some of the more popular fish are actually hybrids. And of course some color strains like albinos and even red/tiger oscars for example, are all a result of selective breeding. Even my beloved jack dempsey straing (electric blue) is the same thing. It really depends on what the outcome looks like. No one hates long finned or dyed fish more then me...but if a natural hybrid happens, and the outcome is a healthy variation of two different fish, it would be downright interesting


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have 2 reticulated hillstream loaches (AKA butterfly pleco or stingray pleco) in my convict breeding tank, these two are a female and male pair. Do you think they would be in any danger during the mating periode of the convicts? They stay completely still for the majority of the day and the male convict only checked them out once since i put them into the tank a week ago. Here are some pics but they are not mine, I havent taken the time to photograph my on fish in a long time now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Most likely not, but convicts while breeding arent only agrivated by active fish...anything that comes into their bubble near the nest will get pecked back out. The loaches will most likely keep distance, and such a inactive fish wont grab much attention. Most other aggressive fish are the ones in danger of getting the business end of a breeding con


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I started breeding convicts in my turtle tank. I had a pleco and turtles in there.. They would bully EVERYTHING. I mean, even the turtles got some of their furry. That is when I first took them out of my turtle tank and bred them in a 10 gallon. Nothing is safe when they are breeding, so definitely monitor them!

Likewise, not even the convicts are safe while they are breeding! I had a male kill a female and a female kill a male before!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

And the fry need to be removed eventually. The male will eventually eat them


----------

